# At what age can they bat a ball?



## franklinmarxmom (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm just curious. At what age can a child successfully hit a pitched ball with a bat? What's your experience?

I've checked PBS and other developmental sites, but I can't find it anywhere.

Thanks.


----------



## HappyFox05 (Apr 11, 2007)

Good question! DD, 22 months can't really catch, but she can throw very well & has recently been picking up bat-like objects - toy shovel, spatula, etc - and taking swings & showing us a cute little batter's stance. Lol, I guess we watch more baseball than I thought. So anyway, I don't have an answer, just subbing. Have a great weekend!


----------



## HappyFox05 (Apr 11, 2007)

I found this link - maybe it has an answer for you? Now I'm thinking about buying a tiny tee-ball set for our DD. Good thing I don't have any money - there'd be junk all over the house!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

A pitched ball? My son was able to do that last year about 50% of the time when he was 4. This summer he did better at 5. Before 4 years old it was mostly whiffs and he got very frustrated and lost interest with pitched balls. He did like, and still does like tee-ball hitting.

My daughter, at 2, was hitting well off a tee and loved it, but hit maybe 1 out of every 25 pitched balls - it didn't frustrate her as much so we'd just keep pitching to her. This summer at 3 she was about the same with pitched balls.

Kids do T-ball teams until they're like 6 around here, I think that's when pitched ball teams start, and that's probably for a reason. Hitting a pitched ball is pretty complicated when you think about what it requires to coordinate. I would think a toddler who could hit a pitched ball with any regularity either worked at it a lot or had a natural ability for it.


----------



## sunnmama (Jul 3, 2003)

My 2.5 yo can bat a LARGE ball (the standard, air-filled bouncy-ball that is on the endcap in toy departments) with a short, wide bat. I don't think he'd be successful with a standard wiffle ball, though.


----------



## boigrrrlwonder (Jan 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HappyFox05* 
I found this link - maybe it has an answer for you? Now I'm thinking about buying a tiny tee-ball set for our DD. Good thing I don't have any money - there'd be junk all over the house!

I love the link! Thanks!


----------



## franklinmarxmom (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks for the fantastic link, and all the insights!

The background is this: DS is 2.75, and has been playing t-ball in the back yard all summer with a wiffle set. Now, he begs DH or I to pitch to him, over and over and over. His persistence at trying to hit amazes me, and it pays off. He's usually fairly close, and makes contact about 25% of the time. About 1/2 of those times, he really gets a nice hit. DH even pitches overhand to him, and he hits it fairly regularly.

DS is not usually advanced in the gross motor department. He was even delayed enough for EI in his first year. So this whole thing amazes me. I guess, given the description, my amazement is justified.


----------



## Murph12334 (Nov 12, 2003)

my dd isn't that interested in trying to hit with a bat, she's 3 and when tries can hit about 25% of the time or a little less.


----------



## ginnyjuice (Nov 9, 2006)

We haven't tried pitching, but my son's been hitting pretty awesomely off a tee since about 2 years old.


----------

